# Help!!! 13dpt3dt took a HPG and a faint blue line appeared is it a BFP!!!!!!!!!



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Help Ladies

I am kicking myself at the mo, I am 13dpt with a 3dt and i've caved in and took a HPT and a very faint blue appeared could it be a BFP??, I took my hcg shot on 24thApril could that still be in my system or could the pessaries give me a false positive?, i haven't told my partner yet as he wants to wait until the OTD, is it possible to get a BFP and then a BFN on test day I am a little excited but don't want to get full blown excited just in case, Help!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey hobby mare  I think congrats are in order as HCG shot should be out in 10 day I think  so your in the clear so why don't you get CB for tomorrow morning to share the news with your DP  when it your OTD anyway.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Gobby-Mare i would definately say it was a bfp, faint or not a line is a line. plus at my old clinic they have you test 11dp3dt!!!

Congratulations  xx


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Hi Becky7

My test date is 16th May so its only 5 days away!!!!!!, i'm scared of getting another test incase its a BFN lol, i wish i waited until my test date


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow gabby  how many embryo did you have put back in as sound like twin  if you have faint line 5 day before the test  And I know the feeling of wishing you didn't do the  test till OTD  as I am not doing the test till my OTD.
Becky7 xx


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Hi Becky7

i had 2 embryo's put back in, i'm in shock but like i said i dont want to get to excited just in case , so now i'm not going to test again until my OTD otherwise i'll be broke buying hpt kits lol

Batleybump-i keep telling myself that, i'll keep you all posted

 and


----------



## gem27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello ladies, jumping onto this thread if that's ok. Becky: what makes u think a positive 5 days before ord is twins? I had 2 put back in but don't test till 18th ANC now I'm wanting to test 5 days before to see if I have twins or not!!! Hahaha sad aren't I!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey gobby mare  oooooo interesting  and yes you should have wait till the OTD  but to keep yourself sane now is to still look after yourself  and try not to think about it too much.

Gem  I think when you have twin your hcg will be high to know your pregnant alot earlier  rather then 3 day before the OTD when you have single baby  if that make sense  Unless someone say I am talking rubbish lol but that what I assume anyway lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Gabby, I will definitely say your pg. My OTD is 14/05 bt did an early test 7dp3dt & I got a bfn; I was upset but glad I did though too early; I couldn't stop myself & repeated it yesterday @ 10dp3dt & got a faint line on tesco brand. Now today @11dp3dt, I did a cb late in the afternoon & got Pg2-3 weeks. So I am sure test is right. No symptoms except af pain.
All d best girls!


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi thought I'd just pop in and tell you I tested 10dp3dt and got faint line on tesco brand. My otd was yesterday and did first response and tesco and both cam up with a line, till not really strong. Today I did the same and line is stronger. Today is 12dp3dt so I think I'm officially preg! I can't believe it and keep looking at tests! I would test every other day coz hormone increases every 48hrs, or be good and wait til otd! But I would say you have your BFP! Congratulations xx oh I didn't have many symptoms either but boobs got darker from 9dp and few af cramps, which I till get from time to time xx


----------



## Suru (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Cath, congrats! We are actually cycle buddies & has almost similar stories judging from your signature. I won't be testing again till monday as its OTD bt I do know now from getting a bfn @7dpt that my bfp is real. I have had constant af pain & back pain, dnt want to take anything for pain though!


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for reading and replying to my thread, i was very naughty this morning and took another test lol (i am going  ) this time it was a first response test and another line appeared!!!!!! it was darker then yesterdays but still faint, so it is looking like a BFP!!!!! still havent told my fella i have caved lol, so now i promise i am not going to test again until my OTD!!!!!! i've only got to wait 4 more days

On another note i am taking folic acid and i was wondering if i can take them pregnacare tablets as well??

 and   to you all

Gobby


----------



## Lolsy85 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hiya
im so happy to see this thread, i thought it was just me, i took a dip test on day 4 just to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system (10 days after it)and it was stongly negative, caved in on mon and after a vivid dream of two very dark pink lines this morning and took  first responce tests and also got a faint 2nd line (on both, todays slightly clearer), trying not to get too excited but its given me a little piece of mind, we also had two little embies put back in and we were told we could test on friday 18th. mon 8dp3dt and today is 9dp3dt, really hoping this cant be wrong, not going to test now till friday!!!
All the best to everyone and congrats to gobby_mare


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

congrats to Gobby Mare!!   

lolsy - I am the same as you!  Am 10dp3DT and for some mad reason took a test when I got home today and it was positive - was faint to start to got darker by about 2 mins - am not due to test till saturday officially so not counting my chickens yet but trying hard to stifle the grin!!


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Hey Ladies

Thanks for taking the time to read and post on my thread, today is my OTD and it has come up POSITIVE!!!!!!!! I am in shock, i have taken that many tests over the past few years that have ended in negative, i just cant believe it. This was my first cycle of IVF and i never believed it was going to work as the nurse said there is only a 25% chance of it working the first time, so I have just phoned the hospital and i'm waiting for a nurse to phone me back to tell me what the next steps are

Congrats to all the ladies who have BFP and for the ladies still waiting stay strong lots of  ,   and  

Gobby


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Just to add some excitement to you early testers, I tested and got a faint positive 7 days after a 3dt and am expecting twins  xx

Good luck for a healthy and happy pregnancy  x


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Congrats Jules40, you wait ages for 1 and then 2 come along at once lol, i dont know how many i'm having yet but 2 embies were put back in on 29th April so i never know


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

well gobby thats fab news!!! Mines still a positive this morning too!

Jules40 - thats fab news!!! xxx


----------



## Lolsy85 (Feb 29, 2012)

congratulations Gobby_mare, Alex and Jules
Mine is a BFP too although I still had to do two tests, couldnt quite believe it, cant wait for the scans to see if we have twins as the first faint line showed up only 8dp3dt :-0
so excited.
Hope everythings going ok for you Gem!!!!


----------



## gobby_mare (May 8, 2012)

Congrats ladies, i'm still in shock about it all at the mo lol, I am booked in for a scan on 7th June at St Mary's in manc, so yet more waiting but i dont mind this time, I dont feel any different at the moment my boobs are sore but off and on, i'm getting a bit of back ache but nothing else, so i'm getting a bit worried as i dont feel sick yet lol

Gobby


----------

